# [audio] /dev/dsp ist verschwunden [gelöst]

## ZX-81

Hallo,

das ist ein typischer "Gestern gings noch!" und "Ich habe überhaupt nichts gemacht!" Fehler  :Wink: 

Ich habe allerdings vorher, als ich nach einem Wechsel des Benutzers nicht auf /dev/dsp zugreifen konnte, weil es noch dem vorherigen Benutzer gehörte, unter root ein chown gemacht. 

Nach dem nächsten Boot war es dann weg. 

Ich will mein  /dev/dsp wiederhaben!  *heul*

ZX

PS: development-sources 2.6.10-r1 alsa mit oss emulationLast edited by ZX-81 on Wed Mar 09, 2005 3:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Benutzt du udev oder devfs?

----------

## ZX-81

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Benutzt du udev oder devfs?

 

Ich habe vor Kurzem auf udev umgestellt. Aber danach ging es noch.

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Hallo

wie weg ist den dein /dev/dsp ?? 

probier mal 

```

# cd /dev

ls -la | grep dsp

```

und schau mal was es dir ausgibt, so bekommst du auch die berechtigungen zu sehen

noch was: mach mal lsmod und schau mal ob das ALSA module geladen ist

----------

## ZX-81

 *Linux-Spielkind wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> wie weg ist den dein /dev/dsp ?? 
> 
> probier mal 
> ...

 

```

ls -la | grep dsp

crw-------   1 zx audio    14,  19 18. Jul 2004  dsp1

crw-------   1 zx audio    14,  35 18. Jul 2004  dsp2

crw-------   1 zx audio    14,  51 18. Jul 2004  dsp3

```

Ich sage doch weg, ganz weg, einfach nicht mehr da  :Crying or Very sad: 

Module sind alle geladen (Alsa Sound geht).

Wahrscheinlich ist udev schuld, ich versteh blos nicht warum das erst Tage nach der Unstellung auftritt.

ZX

----------

## Fauli

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit udev-045. Ein Update auf udev-050 hat das Problem gelöst.

----------

## misterjack

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit udev-045. Ein Update auf udev-050 hat das Problem gelöst.

 

wollte ich gerade empfehlen  :Wink:  ging mir genauso

----------

## ZX-81

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit udev-045. Ein Update auf udev-050 hat das Problem gelöst.

 

Leider hat udev-050 das Problem bei mir nicht gelöst.

----------

## LiWIz

Schau doch mal, ob Du /dev/sound/dsp hast. Oft ist /dev/dsp nur ein symbolischer Link auf das device-file in /dev/sound.... 

Just my 2 euro-cents

----------

## ZX-81

 *LiWIz wrote:*   

> Schau doch mal, ob Du /dev/sound/dsp hast. Oft ist /dev/dsp nur ein symbolischer Link auf das device-file in /dev/sound.... 
> 
> 

 

Nein ich habe kein Verzeichnis /dev/sound. /dev/sound ist bei mir ein eigenes Device.

Ich habe mir jetzt einfach auf einem anderen Rechner die Major und Minor Number abgeschaut und damit ein mknod gemacht. Sound geht jetzt erstmal wieder (wahrscheinlich bis zum nächsten reboot).

----------

## ZX-81

Oh Wunder, oh wunder, 

/dev/dsp war auch nach dem nächsten Reboot noch da.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChojinDSL

Könntest du den genauen Befehl posten den du benutzt hast für mknod?

----------

## ZX-81

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> Könntest du den genauen Befehl posten den du benutzt hast für mknod?

 

Ja, sorry,  :Embarassed:  mal sehen ob ichs noch zusammenkriege.

Aktuell sieht /dev/dsp bei mir so aus (zx ist der in KDE angemeldete Benutzer)

```
# ls /dev/dsp -l

crw-------  1 zx audio 14, 3  7. Mär 22:29 /dev/dsp
```

nach löschen und 

```
# mknod -m 0600 /dev/dsp c 14 7
```

sieht es so aus

```
# ls /dev/dsp -l

crw-------  1 root root 14, 7 10. Apr 10:35 /dev/dsp
```

anschliessend noch ein

```
# chown zx:audio /dev/dsp
```

und der Ursprungszustand ist wieder hergestellt (vom Timestamp mal abgesehen).

----------

## toralf

Bei mir half ein Verschieben von alsasound vom runlevel default nach boot (nutze auch udev).

Ansonsten hatte ich jedesmal nach dem Booten des Systems einen Restart von alsosound zu machen, damit /dev/dsp (als symlink auf /dev/sound/dsp) erzeugt wird.

----------

## dusdus

Vielen DANK!

I spreche gar kein Deutsch, aber die hinweis:

```

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit udev-045. Ein Update auf udev-050 hat das Problem gelöst.

```

koennte ich verstehen  :Very Happy: 

Und jetzt habe ich wieder /dev/dsp!

----------

